

Startup: The Mixtape (90 Minutes of Our Coding Soundtrack) - dickersonjames
http://blog.leapfor.it/post/17275027211

======
ryantinker
I dig it. Great flow.

------
dickersonjames
The Tracklist

1\. Tristan Garner — Overdrive (FJC Intro Edit) 2\. Dada Life vs. Hardwell —
Kick Out the Epic Cobra (Auzzy Bootleg) 3\. Mat Zo & Arty — Mozart 4\.
Coldplay — Paradise (Fedde Le Grande Remix) 5\. Dirty South & Those Usual
Suspects — Walking Alone (Feat. Erik Hecht) 6\. Mark Mendes, Paris & Simo —
Aura [with Walking Alone Acapella] 7\. Michael Calfan — Resurrection (Axwell
Recut Club Version [with Watch the Sunrise Acapella] 8\. David Guetta —
Titanium (Alesso Remix) 9\. David Guetta — Turn Me On (Michael Calfan Remix)
10\. Nero — Reaching Out (Fred Falke Remix) 11\. Starkillers & Nadia Ali —
Keep It Coming (Basto Remix) 12\. Tim Mason — Anima 13\. Maison & Dragen — Rio
de Janeiro [with Sound of Goodbye Acapella] 14\. Calvin Harris — Feel So Close
15\. Rihanna — We Found Love (Feat. Calvin Harris) (Chuckie Extended Mix) 16\.
Avicii — Fade Into Darkness (Instrumental Club Mix) [with You’re Not Alone
Acapella] 17\. Avicii — Fade Into Darkness (Albin Myers Remix) 18\. Swedish
House Mafia & Knife Party — Antidote (Vocal Mix) 19\. Nicky Romero — Toulouse
20\. Adele — Someone Like You (Thomas Gold & Mark Mendes Remix) 21\. Morgan
Page, Sultan + Ned Shepard and BT — In the Air (Hardwell Remix) 22\. Sebastian
Ingrosso & Alesso — Calling [with Pressure Acapella] 23\. Afrojack &
Shermanology — Can’t Stop Me 24\. Avicii — Levels 25\. Avicii — Levels
(Cazette NYC Mode Mix) 26\. Avicii — Levels (Skrillex Remix)

